# Rear Slide On 250Rs



## Kevin and Sheri (Oct 17, 2013)

Has anybody had a problem with the rear slide on their 250RS? We have a 2014...we've had absolutely no problems until yesterday. I was prepping for our Thanksgiving trip....after sliding a foot there was a loud buzzing sound and the slide stopped. I tried to retract it, but it only came in a few inches, started buzzing and stopped. A friend came over and as I was pulsing the slide button, he was outside gently pulling out, and we were able to get it all the way out. When we tried to retract, the motor sounded like it was slipping. My friend gently guided the slide in. The same "buzz" occurred at the same point, but with him guiding and me pulsing the slide button, we were able to get it in.

The cables appear secure. I've also periodically lubed them with dry lube. Would cold weather cause something like this? Would appreciate any thoughts and/or remedies. Thanks!

Kevin


----------



## Leedek (Nov 28, 2010)

If you have the same slide I do on my 210RS then the attached PDF should help you diagnose the problem. Good luck.


----------



## Kevin and Sheri (Oct 17, 2013)

Leedek said:


> If you have the same slide I do on my 210RS then the attached PDF should help you diagnose the problem. Good luck.


I believe we do. Thanks for the information.

Kevin


----------



## Kevin and Sheri (Oct 17, 2013)

Kevin and Sheri said:


> If you have the same slide I do on my 210RS then the attached PDF should help you diagnose the problem. Good luck.


I believe we do. Thanks for the information.

Kevin
[/quote]

Update....I had a mobile RV tech come out. The actuator attached to the motor appeared to be defective. The motor; however, had plenty of torque. Very odd since we've owned our trailer a little over a year. Glad I purchased the extended warranty. Hopefully the diagnosis is right and everything will be fixed by the end of the month.


----------



## Leedek (Nov 28, 2010)

Kevin and Sheri said:


> .... The actuator attached to the motor appeared to be defective.


I hate it when my actuator breaks!


----------

